# aaah, peaceful fishies...



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Coming to say hello on the relatively sane thread regarding fish keeping and trying really hard (honest) to refrain from commenting on a certain gigantic thread in the dog section 

How are all my fishy friends...? 

My little fishy update. Since gourami passed I have been keeping an eye on food consumption in the trop tank - but no other fish seems to be having a problem (except for perhaps the fat cherry females - but they seem to have been fat forever... and i'm wondering just how long a cherry lives! 5 years nearly!), and umm... temp. tank seems to be stable now, and its not fully stocked so considering adding a couple more shiners and toying with more odessas too - just not sure how big they get. Running two filters in there right now, my new eheim internal will eventually be filled with ceramics and just keep in one big sponge (there's 3 big sponges and one coarse one at the top). And eventually will retire for spare the PF3.

Anyone enlighten me a little on what zeolite media does? I've got something that looks like stones in the external... no idea what it does though...


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm glad the rest of your fish are doing well! Do you have any pics of your tanks? Would especially like to see the temperate tank 

After a lot of thought, I recently rehomed my tropical fish and put their two small tanks away in the garage for now. Four tanks was a bit much for me to keep on top of, and I much prefer my bigger tanks! So now only have the goldfish tank (500L) and the african clawed frog tank (125L) up and running.

Apparently, zeolite is a type of chemical filtration and it removes ammonia... some info here which is very useful: Know Your Filter Media - Beginner Questions - Tropical Fish Forums

Btw, I always stay away from the long threads in the dog section! With working in a vets I have some very strong opinions on things like neutering, vaccinating, breeding etc... but don't really need the drama of getting into a heated debate about it. Also I have a "designer" crossbreed!


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Designer, huh? What you got? I'm not really a dog-mad person, but one thread caught my eye as I do have an opinion on it, but I tried to keep the debate as cool as I could, lol.

Aww shame about your trops, but yay and omg for 500L tank! And froggies! Did you see the post on here someone was asking about a paladarium - you might be able to help better as its something to do with a planted amphibian type set up.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, he's a cocker spaniel X miniature poodle, AKA a cockerpoo! To me he's just my scruffy little mutt though  He's my first dog and he's absolutely fantastic, love him to bits 

I think I did see the thread about the paladarium, but don't really know anything about them unfortunately. My froggies are fully aquatic, so keeping them is much like keeping fish as they never come out of the water. Which is lucky really as they were all rescues, so I didn't have time to research them at all before I got them!


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I saw a cockerpoo once and it was gorgeous - looked very much like a cocker but had a softer fur (poodle influence im guessing). Guess is depends on the mix of genes they get?


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

My parents have a cocker spaniel called Harvey. Wonderful little bundle of energy! He's pretty young (about 6 months), and they only got him in early October, and i only met him for the first time over Christmas cos im up in London studying all the time. We lost our old dog in August. He was a husky/collie cross kinda mongrel thing, but such a lovely good natured dog. Was really sad when he passed away.

I really really miss keeping fish. I've not been able to own or keep any sort of aquarium since 2009 due to house issues, and im really missing them XD. I finally had a chance to set one back up in early 2013, when i thought things had stabilised in my life. But then BLAM! nope! suddenly my life spins out of control again and i find myself living in London where i cant keep them (not allowed in flat) :/


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Not allowed?! That's crazy - its not like the fish are going to chew the carpet...

I love my fish, had them for 5 years now and the tanks keep getting bigger.

Someone told me this week their dog was a cross between a teacup (yes, teacup) jack russel and a husky. The mother was the JR. Can you imagine it? Jeez... :O


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't believe you're not allowed to keep fish in your flat, that is so harsh! 



Phoenix24 said:


> I saw a cockerpoo once and it was gorgeous - looked very much like a cocker but had a softer fur (poodle influence im guessing). Guess is depends on the mix of genes they get?


Yes, it depends if they take more after the spaniel or the poodle I suppose. I am of course horribly biased, but I think Benji is pretty adorable . He seems to have inherited the mad spaniel energy and the crazy poodle fur!


And in last years snow...




Phoenix24 said:


> Someone told me this week their dog was a cross between a teacup (yes, teacup) jack russel and a husky. The mother was the JR. Can you imagine it? Jeez... :O


That's bonkers! We have a husky x shih tzu on the books at the vets; it looks like a husky that someone has chopped it's legs off at the knee, it's so short!


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Its more because things are very.... transient atm.

Last time i kept fish was late 2009/early 2010. I had just moved out my parents house, and was allowed to keep fish. It was supposed to last a long time, but sadly it didnt, and various reasons forced me to move out in early 2010. I couldnt find anywhere else to live (my bedroom at my parents had been converted into a guestroom), and had to move in with my grandad. I couldnt keep fish there, so my tanks were put into storage. When he passed away in 2011, i was forced back to my parents guest room.
In late 2011/early 2012, my parents bought a second home to rent out to me and some friends. Finally i had a stable place to live again, and i had permission to keep fish. It took a while to settle down and get around to transfering my old tank to my new place, but in late 2012 i was ready to set up.
Then disaster struck, and just as i was about to start the fishless cycle, i was suspended from work for 2 months, my job hanging by a thread. So the restart was postponed, as financial security was lacking. During my suspension, i decided i really needed to kick retail work out the window and do something better, so i made the decision to apply to do a masters degree at Kings College. I got my job back, but also got a place at KCL. I didnt want to start an aquarium if i only had 5 or 6 months left before i moved away, so again it went into storage. 
Now im living in London, and i technically am allowed fish, but as the course is only a year long and then i move back to Hull, so i wouldnt want to just yet. Then when im back in Hull, there is no guarantee of a job right away, so i would hold off till i get one and move accordingly. And then it will again depend on where im living.

Its just a case that since 2009, my life has just been so unrooted, ive not really been able to


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh noes... sounds a bit rubbish Fishyfins. I'm stuck in a job that doesn't pay enough to move out of parents home - thank goodness they have no plans as yet to make my room a guest room, and my mum seems to have resigned herself to the fish tanks that keep multiplying and growing in size  I do hope you are able to settle down soon and get those tanks out of storage again!

Aww Magpie he is an adorable looking scruff bag. 

I'm guessing the husky/JR cross must look a little stunted too...


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm also in a job that doesn't pay enough for me to move out of the parents house! That's what you get for wanting to work with animals apparently...


----------

